# Red Stag, calibre and bullet?



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Well I booked a red stag hunt for myself and my brother for next weekend. This will be our first time hunting for anything other than indigenous Texas game.

He's covered - he hunts with a friggin cannon (Rem 700, 300 Win Mag) - I however do not. I hunt with a 700 BDL in .270. Now I know the calibre will work for Red Stag, but my bullet of choice for Texas Whitetails (and the one the gun is sighted in with) is Remington 130gr core-lokt soft points.

I know the 150gr bullet would probably be a better choice, but I also know that my impact point could shift several inches too.

Will the 130gr bullet be sufficient for heart/lung or shoulder kills on one of these animals or should I grab a couple of boxes of 150gr and get to the range before the trip?

How about neck shots? I do like neck shots and use them where I can, however I do plan to have a shoulder mount done with the stag - will a neck shot ruin the cape for a shoulder mount?

Speaking of mounts, anyone have any recommendations on taxidermists in the Dallas area? 

Kuby's uses American Taxidermy in Terrell. I'm going to have the animal processed at Kuby's so I may well use this place, they get $900 for a standard elk/red stag mount which I think might be a bit much, I've seen it cheaper elsewhere but then I do want to be sure it's done right. I'd hate to save $300 on a mount only to find it doesn't stand the test of time.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Where are you hunting? My daughter and I took female red deer (hinds) last year. We pretty much set the over/under for cartridges with her .22-250 and my .375H&H. I think the stags are bigger so the 150 grain with a premum bullet could not hurt. With good shot placement and an ideal opportunity (broadside behind the shoulder) I am sure the 130-grain would work.

Now where is Swampus to correct me???


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

If your rifle prefers 130 grain bullets, I would just switch to a premium bullet. Federal loads Barnes TSX (my favorite), Trophy Bonded Bear Claws, Nosler Partitions and Accubonds. Remington loads 130 grain Swift Scirocco and Winchester has a 130 grain load with their very cool looking XP3 bullet. Any of those should handle a red stag easily.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

A 270 will drop a Red Stag in its tracks with a good shot no doubt about it. My girlfriend shot one and dropped it from 100 yards with a 25-06 just a lung/heart shot.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Charles,

It's not far, south of Dallas off of I-45. 

HornSuperFan,

I may try one of those. Sounds like I would still need to get out to the range and make sure it prints where I want it too with the new loads though.....OR, I think I'll just pick up a box tomorrow and head out to the lease and hope Mr. Hogg shows up for some target practice  

I was going to go tonight but sounds like its going to be crappy weather tomorrow.

Earl


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

As long as you don't think you are going to be faced w/ a long shot (over 200 yds) I would shoot the 130 gr. you normally shoot and encourage you to shoot a premium load. I have witnessed 2 elk cleanly taken by a 243 w/ 95 gr. ballistic tips at 75 and 100+ yds. A well placed 270 bullet is ample for anything in North America that is not capable of eating you IMHO.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

rvd,

Definitely won't be taking anything over 200 yards - I'm just not comfortable doing it. Hell, I have my feeders at the lease at 70 yards from the blinds. 

This place has a pretty large heard of red deer so one should probably see several stags and be able to be selective about their shot.

Earl


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

My Remmy 700 loves the 130's but don't shoot the 150's no where close to the same POI .. If you switch bullets/weights I would certainly check to see where and how it shoots..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I always like a heavy round for Red Deer. a 270 w/ a 150 in the Boiler will do the trick as long as you don't hit the shoulder and loose penetration and explode in the shoulder bone etc.--I like a 7mm Mag or 300 mag 300 wsm etc. for a no brainer--shot placemrnt is key--I like the heart--more Blood if you need to track him. .02

Hope it helps.

(just got back from Ft. Stockton/Alpine on a Mulie Hunt--I shot my 7mm Mag Browning w/ 175's instead of my normal 150's for my hunt!)


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Try to find some rounds or load some with some premium bullets like Barnes-x or A-frames.
Like swampus said, stay away from the shoulders.
Thats why when trophy hunting I use BIG bores. I can put my 300 mag or 338 mag anywhere from the ribs to the neck of game and bring'em down.
Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Earl, good luck.. let us know how yall do!


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

130 gr TSX from a 270 will do the trick


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup, the 130 gr TSX will get the job done..Just be shure and shoot the gun with them to check the zero. All 130's even the same brand do no shoot in the same spot

Charlie


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*I think I'm ready...*

I tried to find the Federal Premium load with the Barnes bullet - but no where I stopped had it. Everyone had the Federal Premium 130gr load with Nosler Ballistic Tips so I picked up a box of that and headed to the range.

I've never been what you would consider a great shot, I'm ok. As long as I can bring the animal home, that's good enough for me. The rifle was sighted in by me with the Remington 130gr Core-Lokt PSP's at 100 yards and a bit high for a 200 yard zero. It shoots them where I want them. So I mainly wanted to see where the Federal's shot in reference to them, not really planning to adjust the scope since the Remy's would still be my deer hunting load.

The Federals shoot a bit to the left of the Remy's and a tad lower - so I'll keep that in mind when placing the shot.

The first 5-shot group is with the Remy's, the second is with the Federal Noslers. My 700 BDL tends to group the first 3 shots pretty close then opens up a bit. The flyer on the Federal group was my fault though I should blame it on the guy shooting the 50 .cal blackpowder a few isles over..yeah that was it.. 

Anyways, I think any of them would have resulted in a dead stag so now I just need him to show this weekend.

Earl


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd go with the Remington Core lokts before I'd use those Nosler Ballistic tips.....
Nothing wrong with the Core Lokts but I know those NBT's use to be like hangrenaids on impact.
Small animal, OK......... Red stag, not OK in my book.......Core lokts get my vote.
Good luck on your hunt, keep us posted.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I shot a nice 10 point in Junction with a 270 using a 130 grain factory bullet. I could not believe that the round did not penetrate ' thru and thru '. No blood... I was devistated.. as i know that you all have been before. finally i looked in a direction that was 90 deg away from where I thought the deer would have run.... 10 yards!! There he was..
I am guessing that the bullet exploded upon impact with a rib.... thank goodness. I was really upset for the 10 minutes looking in the wrong directin..


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Aww, crapdangit Redifisher 
Thanks for the honest input though. I can't image a box of handrenades costing so much! 

Hmmm....well I certainly don't want anything blowing up on impact, I know from experience that doesn't happen with the core-lokts...and I know where my gun puts them....

I can try again to find some of the barnes bullet premium loads before the hunt but I don't know if I can get back out to the range in time. I will give it a try.

I did see the Winchester Ballistic Silver Tip loads at a few places, but I can't imagine them not having the same sort of similar performance as Nosler ballistic tips.

Earl


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

You could also use the 140 gr trophy bonded bear claws they are one tough little bullet. I also agree youcan't go wrong with barnes.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Please do not use any of the Ballistic Tips!!!!!!!

As stated they blowup on impact even with the thinner skinned whitetail deer. I tried them once and will never use them again. Even out of a big 7mag or 300mag they will cause you problems.

I will second using the Core Lokts if you can't find anything with barnes-x or other good bonded bullets. The core lokts will do the job if you do your job and put it where it needs to be, but I wouldn't take any shots over 150yards.

Not sure where you live so I can't suggest where to look for loads with the better bullets, but good luck to you.

As far as your rifle's grouping the first 3 and then opening up, it is most likely due to the barrel heating up if you are shooting 5 shoots back to back without allowing cooling. I never shoot more than three without allowing at least a 15 minute cooling period. A hot barrel will shoot a lot different than a cold barrel.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I am in a similar situation. Not going Red Stag hunting, but just looking for a new round to shoot out of my 270. I have narrowed down to a couple of options and going out to see what can be found at the gun stores. The three options I have come up with are:

1. Federal 140 gr Nosler AccuBond
2. Winchester 140 gr Nosler AccuBond
3. Hornady 140 gr BTSP

Anyone have any experience with any of these rounds?


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey irbjd Ishoot the accubonds in my 270 and they are pretty tough not as tough as some others mentioned but they are deadly acurate in mine. I would feal relatively comfortable with them on stags but probably would be a starting point for me. I love accubonds for all of my hunting.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would try the Remington Core locked Ultras if you can check the Zero. These are a little heavier than the old Corelocked and are bonded. The new Core locks have been redesigned to make them more of a price point type of Ammo and it is difficult to find out which ones have the new thin jacket unless you cut them open or have a bad experience.

If you don't have time to check the new rounds stick with the 130's and try for a broadside shot, but not in the onside shoulder. Those 130s have taken thousands of Elk and Red Stag are not as large.

I am definately in the no Ballistic tip camp. You could kill a truck load of game with them with good results and then have one go south on you. This is not worth it to me when there are so many really great bullets available.

Barnes TSX and Nosler Accubond are my current favorites.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks guys, I'm glad I posted up on the ballistic tips before using them. I had no idea they could be that bad - what can I say, I've used Remington Core-lokts almost since I started hunting so hadn't really paid alot of attention to other bullets and loads.

I'm going to make another trip or two and try for the barnes loads this week (or maybe the premium Remingtons), it is the D/FW metromess as far as where I am so I know they are around. So far I've hit an Acacemy or two and Bullettrap Gunshop in Plano as well as the Garland Public Shooting Range where I shoot.

As long as I find them I should be able to test them as Garland is open until 8pm (lighted) on their 100 yard range.

I'll use the Remmy's if I don't get a chance or can't find the barnes loads. As stated, I'll be sure to confine myself to a broadside heart/lung shot and stay away from the shoulders. I'll stay within 200 yards and have a range finder just to be sure.

Earl


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good plan good luck. Hope you get a big one.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

At this point, I would not hesitate to use your old reliable Remington loads.
They have killed many a big animal.
I really believe they will do the job for you on a red stag.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

irbjd said:


> I am in a similar situation. Not going Red Stag hunting, but just looking for a new round to shoot out of my 270. I have narrowed down to a couple of options and going out to see what can be found at the gun stores. The three options I have come up with are:
> 
> 1. Federal 140 gr Nosler AccuBond
> 2. Winchester 140 gr Nosler AccuBond
> ...


My 270 loves the Hornday 140gr BTSP and it does a great job on deer out to 300 yards. I've been using them for years and won't change!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Your best bet in unusual ammo would probably be Ray's. I do not know what Cabela's or Bass Pro carry as I do not get there much.

I have been to Bullet Trap many times and shot at Garland for the first time a few weeks ago. Small world.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> My 270 loves the Hornday 140gr BTSP and it does a great job on deer out to 300 yards. I've been using them for years and won't change!


Thanks. I'm gonna head over to Carter's Country tomorrow and see if they have any.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

THe 270 will kill a red stag. I know from almost exact personal experience except I was using a 280 rem with 160 grain TBBCs and we were in New Zealand. First shot was fatal an dhe was going down but you never can be too sure. Sorry no pics this was befor we owned a digital camera. The 270 with 130 grain noslers will do just fine. Just put it in the boiler room and you havenothing to worry about.
Cody


----------



## grey ghost (Oct 16, 2007)

the ballistic tip bullets are fantastic on all whitetail/mule deer sized game.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

grey ghost said:


> the ballistic tip bullets are fantastic on all whitetail/mule deer sized game.


There are many ballistic tip TYPE bullets and all are built different.
Its not the ballistic tip, its the one he chose.
If it had Scirroco's or Hornady interbonds, I would have said good choice.
The ones he picked though have a bad rep for fragmenting and I wouldnt shoot them at anythng but a prairie dog.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

We will find out tomorrow - I'm getting antzy.

I was able to find a different load (130gr Nozler Partitions) but I was not ever able to get to the range again, so I will do as planned and use the 130gr Rem PSP and just be selective on my shot.

Wish it wasn't so dang hot tomorrow but I have no control over that. Will take plenty of bags of ice to ice down any trophy and fortunately it isn't a long drive to the processor.

Will post up on pics this weekend if the hunt is successfull, full report either way.

Earl



Redfishr said:


> There are many ballistic tip TYPE bullets and all are built different.
> Its not the ballistic tip, its the one he chose.
> If it had Scirroco's or Hornady interbonds, I would have said good choice.
> The ones he picked though have a bad rep for fragmenting and I wouldnt shoot them at anythng but a prairie dog.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck Earl...........


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

Just remember most calibers will bring down most north american animals with a well placed shot some just fall easier than others.

I shot a small doe with a 30-06 165gr sierra gksp through the heart and out the other shoulder breaking it in half. The doe still ran about 30 yards. But on the other hand i once shot a doe with 6 shot while rabbit hunting and she fell like a rock.

it amazing how some animals just refuse to die.


----------

